# help with 87 honda trx 125



## redmanriggs (Oct 31, 2012)

I have an 87 honda 125 fourtrax that my grandad had sitting up for a while in storage, my grandad is in bad shape and can't fool with it. I have drained the old gas out, cleaned the carburetor good replaced sparked plug all the basic maintenance. The starter turns over and there is fire from the spark plug, but it will not start? Can someone tell me what I need to do? I would like to have it running to ride my little girl around on.


----------



## FlatwoodsFlash308 (Oct 31, 2012)

check the petcock in the bottom of the fuel tank to be sure its open allowing enough fuel to flow through. with this ethanol gas we have now ive seen the petcocks get gummed up from sittin just a month . looks like coke syrup when the gas breaks down.  if its stopped up you can try cleaning it out but id recommend replacing it. alot of them have small screen filters that will also catch rust if there is any inside the tank.in that case id recommend flushing the fuel tank and maybe get it lined with fuel tank liner.  just a couple of things to check out   keep us posted!!


----------



## redmanriggs (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok thanks. Fuel however is making it the carburetor.  Could it be in the ignition switch?


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 31, 2012)

If you spray some carb cleaner/starter fluid in the carb, does it run for a bit?

If so, you've got carb issues.  When you say you cleaned the carb out real good...what did you do?  Might require a full rebuild if it has been sitting for a long time.


----------



## redmanriggs (Oct 31, 2012)

I took the carb off and apart and sprayed the jets and all in the carb itself with carb cleaner. A while ago it started for 5  seconds it idled then died . I sprayed carb cleaner and it started then died. You think it could be the jets?


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 31, 2012)

You got trash in that carb. Needs complete rebuild including soaking in solvent for a day or two.


----------



## chadf (Oct 31, 2012)

Carb problem !


----------



## redmanriggs (Oct 31, 2012)

Would a rebuild kit do the trick?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 31, 2012)

redmanriggs said:


> Would a rebuild kit do the trick?



Yes. You have at least two jets in there and if it's been sitting they are probably badly corroded.

Ethynol sux.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 1, 2012)

Yup.  Rebuild the carb with a kit and soak it over night in carb dip.  There's still some trash in there that isn't allowing the fuel to come through properly.

Either that, or your jet screws are not set correctly.


----------



## redmanriggs (Nov 2, 2012)

I ordered a rebuild kit fr it off ebay for3 bucks comes with gaskets , jets and screws with spring. How do you adjust the jets right?


----------



## Backlasher82 (Nov 2, 2012)

redmanriggs said:


> I ordered a rebuild kit fr it off ebay for3 bucks comes with gaskets , jets and screws with spring. How do you adjust the jets right?



Back the mixture screw out a turn and a half, that's close enough for it to run and you can fine tune it later.

The post about cleaning the tank and petcock was spot on. It doesn't matter how clean you get the carb if you keep putting trash into it from a dirty tank.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 2, 2012)

Backlasher82 said:


> Back the mixture screw out a turn and a half, that's close enough for it to run and you can fine tune it later.
> 
> The post about cleaning the tank and petcock was spot on. It doesn't matter how clean you get the carb if you keep putting trash into it from a dirty tank.



Just put an inline filter in (like you find on a law mower). You'll be good.


----------



## redmanriggs (Nov 3, 2012)

I took the carburetor back apart and cleaned the jetswith a small wire brush ..,put it all back together turned the mixture screw 1 and a half turn. Still no fire. Its so aggravating.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 4, 2012)

Did you soak it in carb dip over night?  Still think something might be clogged.  You run compressed air through the carb?

Is the gas cap vented?

If you can spray carb fluid through the carb and it will fire up for a second or two, you've got a fuel problem.  Either a clogged jet, or no fuel getting to the carb.  

Is the float adjusted properly?


----------



## redmanriggs (Nov 5, 2012)

The cap is vented its in the on position. What is carb dip? Where do get it at?  I may need to adjust the throttle screw? When it sits for a while and i go to start it it fires for like a second but wont stay running?


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 5, 2012)

redmanriggs said:


> The cap is vented its in the on position. What is carb dip? Where do get it at?  I may need to adjust the throttle screw? When it sits for a while and i go to start it it fires for like a second but wont stay running?



Hmm....sounds like your cap isn't allowing the tank to vent...or the float is messed up and not allowing gas to keep coming into the carb.

Carb dip comes in a 1 gallon paint can container and is purchased at local auto store.  It eats thru anything...just not metal...but based on what you say, I don't know if you need it.

Again, it sounds like gas is able to get into the carb, but at a very slow rate.  So...after a bit of time, enough gas is in the bowl, allowing it to run for a few seconds, then it is out of fuel.

Re check your float, make sure the pin can slide up and down and isn't blocking the fuel from entering the bowl....but before that, just take the gas cap off the tank and try and start it.  If that works, get a new cap that is vented, or drill a hole in the one you've got.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Nov 5, 2012)

redmanriggs said:


> The cap is vented its in the on position. What is carb dip? Where do get it at?  I may need to adjust the throttle screw? When it sits for a while and i go to start it it fires for like a second but wont stay running?



I'll try one more time then I'm done. Clean the gas tank and petcock. If your tank is full of junk and the petcock is clogged you can put 20 fuel filters on it and it won't help, it'll only restrict the fuel flow more. Clean the tank and either replace or clean the petcock.

This is the carb dip you want:

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outdoor/apparel/apscitemdetail/3/124/all/4/322/detail.aspx

It is water based, made for motorcycles, works better than anything I or anyone else has ever found, and is available at Yamaha dealers. It won't destroy plastic parts like auto carb dip and it actually works like it's supposed to. Follow the instructions and let it soak overnight.

And clean the gas tank and clean or replace the petcock.

Good luck.


----------



## redmanriggs (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys on the carb. Got my rrbuild kit in and got it in and working. Now the only thing is that the fuse keeps blowing when i cut it off?  Anyone have a clue?


----------



## redmanriggs (Nov 14, 2012)

What would cause the fuse to blow after i the switch off , after running it a bit?


----------

